

Simple responsive HTML email template - fonziguy
https://github.com/leemunroe/html-email-template

======
noeltock
Also check Antwort, similar but seems to have better documentation and has
been thoroughly tested:
[http://internations.github.io/antwort/](http://internations.github.io/antwort/)

~~~
pulmo
Antwort seems more trustworthy. Making HTML emails look good on all devices
and apps is a real problem. If you view the source of a HTML mail you see
crazy stuff. It feels a lot like the nineties with all that table tags.

~~~
goldenkey
Tables are usually used because /some/Outlook/s clients do not respect div
width.

~~~
ams6110
Was just dealing with this... Outlook doesn't implement float either. Or maybe
because of the width thing it doesn't seem to.

~~~
stephen_g
I don't think it supports floats at all.

The strange thing is that Outlook 2000 and 2003 did, because they used IE's
rendering engine. But then with Outlook 2007, they switched to Word's engine
for "security reasons" but haven't added some of even the most basic modern
HTML features to it over the last five years...

------
charlieirish
The Ink Framework from Zurb has also got plenty of free templates that are
thoroughly tested and responsive:

[http://zurb.com/ink/](http://zurb.com/ink/)

------
bagosm
In what way is this responsive? At least the example isnt.

------
jarnix
It's not even a usable template. Of course everyone can do a 100% table. Use
Zurb ink.

~~~
bittermang
Ah yes, the old tables are bad because... um... well... we said they're bad.
Nevermind that they visually work, and HTML email never progressed beyond
1997. They're bad!

And I'm not trying to reignite the "tables are bad" hoopla. I get that tables
are for tabular data. They make the most sense and are very good at it.
However tables still effortlessly accomplish things that take a mountain of
"hacks" and workarounds with other elements, like percentile heights and
widths, in conjunction with centering content inside of cells horizontally and
vertically, as well as gutters via cell padding and margins.

If this is not the elegant or desired solution, then we as a community need to
make a concentrated effort to get HTML email up to spec. It's clearly here to
stay, and not some passing fad like was bemoaned at the introduction of richly
formatted emails. Unfortunately here to stay has also meant we've been stuck
with what we shipped.

Until that day that we finally fix this, I'm erring to the side of tables in
emails for greater functionality and compatibility.

~~~
eli
Err I think you badly misread that... jarnix didn't say tables are bad, just
that 100% width tables are easy to implement yourself. Zurb Ink uses tables
too.

~~~
bittermang
Well then perhaps one should explain their stance better. This drive by "bah.
X sucks, use Y" is the slow heat death of well reasoned and informed debate
and discussion.

------
airencracken
Ugh. HTML e-mail is awful. My MUA doesn't need to be a browser as well.

~~~
andybak
I came here expecting this comment and I'm bored and disappointed to find
placed so highly.

I send html emails. Not always but quite often I'm emailing people where
_this_ won't communicate the same making the text italic or bold.

Or I'm sending a code fragment and I want it indented and renderedin a
monospace font.

Or I want to embed an image, or I want to linkify some text.

Can we stop having this debate? It's a was a battle lost a long time ago and
the cost has been largely worth the benefits.

